# My Mom is wanting a pistol...



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

My Mom is soon to be 70 years old and all she has ever owned is an old .22 revolver. She is wanting to get a new pistol, something to use for home/self defense. She does want a semi-automatic pistol that has very little to no recoil. She just can't hold onto a pistol with a lot of recoil. Now, my brother, who is in the military has told her she needs a .40 Glock. Personally I disagree. That caliber Glock even for me packs way too much recoil. I suggested a 9mm or even something like a 380. But to be honest, I still think those have way too much recoil for her. Now my Mom is not of the "go to range and rent a gun" mentality. She wants something based on what others tell her, for some reason. She is still contemplating the .40 Glock because my brother recommended it, even though I have told her she can't handle it. I have offered to let her take and shoot my Bersa Thunder 380 but she just doesn't want to. So I don't know what to tell her at this point. But I also don't her to waste money on a gun she can't shoot. What would you guys recommend, size and caliber wise? She is planning to get her CCL so she can conceal, so size is a factor. Thanks in advance guys...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'd recommend a revolver over a semi-auto pistol. Something like a .38 or a .357, so that she can shoot .38's in it. 

Semi-autos can be challenging at times, especially for older females with arthritic hands and such. A revolver is about as fool-proof as you can get. No mags to worry about, no slide to operate, and no safeties or levers to work. And no need to break um down for cleaning. 

Seriously, consider a good revolver like a S&W, Colt, or yes, even a Ruger. 

Nothing wrong with a .38 +P caliber these days. Barrel length of 3"-5" would be good.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Does she shoot the 22 revolver well. 
Does she have any difficulty manually cocking the hammer back on her 22 revolver.


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks paratrooper, I already recommended her sticking with a revolver. Again, my brother told her she "needed" a semi auto so that's where her mind is at. My brother is also 6'2" about 250lbs and has multiple guns at his disposal every day, and he is God with a little g in her eyes...lol.


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

pic said:


> Does she shoot the 22 revolver well.
> Does she have any difficulty manually cocking the hammer back on her 22 revolver.


She hasn't shot any gun in over 20 years. She simply decided one day, and I won't say when but I'm sure a lot of guys on this site knows what I'm talking about, that she needed to protect herself and her home. She does have trouble with cocking the hammer though, she did mention that to me. But I think she is going to have issues racking a slide too.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

new guy said:


> Thanks paratrooper, I already recommended her sticking with a revolver. Again, my brother told her she "needed" a semi auto so that's where her mind is at. My brother is also 6'2" about 250lbs and has multiple guns at his disposal every day, and he is God with a little g in her eyes...lol.


Well, I have a brother as well, and he's not always right about everything. Your brother obviously has her best interests at heart, but I'm sticking with what I stated.

No way on God's green earth, should she have a .40 Glock. You tell your brother that for me. :goofy:

BYW.....she really should take a gun course.


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

Oh I agree trooper. I have discussed taking courses in depth with her, even offered to pay for them. Hopefully she will take my advice for once. I want her to be safe no matter what. But I also know kind of what she can and can't handle. I see my Mom every day just about, and I'd like to keep it that way for a long time coming.


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

Does anyone make a revolver with a manual safety? I know the old .22 she has now doesn't have one, and that makes me nervous for her.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

new guy said:


> Does anyone make a revolver with a manual safety? I know the old .22 she has now doesn't have one, and that makes me nervous for her.


I don't know of any current production revolver with a safety of any kind.

With a good training course, she'd come to realize that she doesn't need a safety on a revolver.

Whatever happens, I hope that it all turns out well.


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks. I didn't think so either. I agree a revolver will probably be a better choice for her to handle. Plus the ease of loading it. I don't think she could load a high capacity magazine with 9mm or bigger. Unless she used a speed loader.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

new guy said:


> She hasn't shot any gun in over 20 years. She simply decided one day, and I won't say when but I'm sure a lot of guys on this site knows what I'm talking about, that she needed to protect herself and her home. She does have trouble with cocking the hammer though, she did mention that to me. But I think she is going to have issues racking a slide too.


There's your starting point, ,she is having trouble or difficulty in cocking the hammer on her current revolver. Find the reason why. Is the hammer to stiff? or is it another reason? etc.
Can she pull the trigger on her current 22 revolver without any difficulty in double action? if it is a double action revolver.
She has not shot any gun in 20 years, maybe she should start shooting that 22 revolver she has now in her possession. good luck


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

Her current gun is old and in rough shape to be honest. My dad gave it to her back in the early 70s. She can shoot it fine, but says she has trouble cocking the hammer. I can cock it just fine, but I'm 39 and in pretty good shape with no arthritis. It is a basic single action 6 shooter with a short barrel. Nothing fancy or new age.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

oil up the ole thing and see if that helps, the 22 is what i'm talking about. cock it back for her,let her shoot the 22, see how the recoil feels,
maybe that 22 feels different from 20 years ago . 

maybe she really doesn't want a gun to carry.

maybe a can of mace ,lol.

racking a slide seems like it would be an issue. if you own any revolvers, let her try and shoot them in double action, or cocking the hammer.


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

The only revolver I have is a Kimel Industries Western Six that I inherited when my Dad passed away almost 8 years ago. It is cleaned up and safely tucked away in the safe. I don't shoot it. I have let her handle/hold my M&P .22 and she can barely rack the slide on it. I have tried to get her to go to the range with me so she can at least shoot my .22 and 380 but she doesn't want to go. I'm going to get her revolver tomorrow and bring it home and clean it real good and check it for safety issues. I will probably buy her the Kimber personal defense spray for the time being, just so she has something for a lil protection.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

new guy said:


> The only revolver I have is a Kimel Industries Western Six that I inherited when my Dad passed away almost 8 years ago. It is cleaned up and safely tucked away in the safe. I don't shoot it. I have let her handle/hold my M&P .22 and she can barely rack the slide on it. I have tried to get her to go to the range with me so she can at least shoot my .22 and 380 but she doesn't want to go. I'm going to get her revolver tomorrow and bring it home and clean it real good and check it for safety issues. I will probably buy her the Kimber personal defense spray for the time being, just so she has something for a lil protection.


Great idea with the 22 ,does not make sense to possess or buy a gun that would be impossible to handle


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Even if you do get her handgun all lubed up so that it functions better, it's still a .22 caliber. 

It just bothers me to know a person is using a .22 cal. firearm for self-defense. Yes, I do know that the .22 can be lethal, but that's the exception, and not the rule. 

I don't even like to use a .380 for self-defense. For me, the bottom line is either a 9mm or at least a .38 with +P rounds. 

Keep us posted on what happens and try your hardest to get her to attend a firearms class. Maybe you could talk her into going to one with you. A refresher class never hurts.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Even if you do get her handgun all lubed up so that it functions better, it's still a .22 caliber.
> 
> It just bothers me to know a person is using a .22 cal. firearm for self-defense. Yes, I do know that the .22 can be lethal, but that's the exception, and not the rule.
> 
> ...


 I think the issue here is just the ability of pulling the trigger in double action any caliber . Or the ability to cock any hammer back. Choosing a caliber at this point is putting the cart before the horse. Don't you think?? That's a question sorry.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> I think the issue here is just the ability of pulling the trigger in double action any caliber . Or the ability to cock any hammer back. Choosing a caliber at this point is putting the cart before the horse. Don't you think?? That's a question sorry.


It sounded as if to me, if her revolver could be made operational, she would settle for it.

Bottom line is, she wants a firearm for protection. Why even mess with a .22?

If it were my mother, I'd be hitching the horse up to the cart and get going.


----------



## optickler (Feb 25, 2013)

new guy said:


> My Mom is soon to be 70 years old and all she has ever owned is an old .22 revolver. She is wanting to get a new pistol, something to use for home/self defense. She does want a semi-automatic pistol that has very little to no recoil. She just can't hold onto a pistol with a lot of recoil. Now, my brother, who is in the military has told her she needs a .40 Glock. Personally I disagree. That caliber Glock even for me packs way too much recoil. I suggested a 9mm or even something like a 380. But to be honest, I still think those have way too much recoil for her. Now my Mom is not of the "go to range and rent a gun" mentality. She wants something based on what others tell her, for some reason. She is still contemplating the .40 Glock because my brother recommended it, even though I have told her she can't handle it. I have offered to let her take and shoot my Bersa Thunder 380 but she just doesn't want to. So I don't know what to tell her at this point. But I also don't her to waste money on a gun she can't shoot. What would you guys recommend, size and caliber wise? She is planning to get her CCL so she can conceal, so size is a factor. Thanks in advance guys...


If she is not going to go to the range and practice, she should just keep what she has and save the money. Probly best to get rid of that 22 as well. You do not want a gun around that is more likely to shoot you than an attacker. It gives gun owners a bad rep to get shot with our own guns.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

optickler said:


> If she is not going to go to the range and practice, she should just keep what she has and save the money. Probly best to get rid of that 22 as well. You do not want a gun around that is more likely to shoot you than an attacker. It gives gun owners a bad rep to get shot with our own guns.


I agree, and not because of her age. I would give the same advise to a 40 year old man. If you have a tool that you're neither comfortable or proficient with, it probably shouldn't be in the house for someone to use against you.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> It sounded as if to me, if her revolver could be made operational, she would settle for it.
> 
> Bottom line is, she wants a firearm for protection. Why even mess with a .22?
> 
> If it were my mother, I'd be hitching the horse up to the cart and get going.


The gun is operational, she just does not have the strength to pull the hammer back without difficulty because of her lack of strength. Same thing with the ability to rack a slide.
Determining a caliber size at this point is not as important until her physical capabilities are determined. Lol.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

She has her 2nd amendment rights also. I'm hearing the same stuff we are fighting for ,,,our right to bear arms


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> The gun is operational, she just does not have the strength to pull the hammer back without difficulty because of her lack of strength. Same thing with the ability to rack a slide.
> Determining a caliber size at this point is not as important until her physical capabilities are determined. Lol.


Okay, but this isn't your mother. Having said that, what info. do you have to speak on her behalf?

If she can't physically manipulate a hammer on a revolver, can she pull the trigger? There's some S&W revolvers out there that cater to females. I know this, cause I bought a S&W LadySmith model 60, for my SIL. Trigger pull is lighter and it was "smoothed" at the factory. No sharp edges or things to catch on.

If a person isn't in good enough health to properly operate a firearm, then maybe they should look in other directions for security. I'm just playing the devil's advocate and mean no ill will.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Okay, but this isn't your mother. Having said that, what info. do you have to speak on her behalf?
> 
> If she can't physically manipulate a hammer on a revolver, can she pull the trigger? There's some S&W revolvers out there that cater to females. I know this, cause I bought a S&W LadySmith model 60, for my SIL. Trigger pull is lighter and it was "smoothed" at the factory. No sharp edges or things to catch on.
> 
> If a person isn't in good enough health to properly operate a firearm, then maybe they should look in other directions for security. I'm just playing the devil's advocate and mean no ill will.


My info is from the above posts of her son's concern,,lol, 
Paratrooper ,your on guard duty tonight, soldier


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

Guys, thanks for all your responses. I didn't mean for this to start any arguments. Let me clear some stuff up though. My mom can pull the trigger on her revolver fine, she just said its hard for her to cock the hammer. Now, I have never seen her shoot but I can only go off what she has told me. I do believe she can manipulate the slide on my M&P .22 but I don't think a .22 is a good gun for self defense. While it is better than absolutely nothing, I still wouldn't use it for that purpose. I know for a fact she can't rack the slide on my 380 in a timely fashion, I have let her try it with no magazine in the gun. She can rack it, but in an emergency situation I think she would be too nervous to. That why I appreciate the advice on the revolver, and I will certainly try my best to steer her in that direction. Thanks for everyone's post and opinions, I actually appreciate everyone's opinion.


----------



## OHshooter (Mar 21, 2013)

Im going to look at the Ruger LC380 for my wife. Supposed to be very light recoil . Load it and rack the slide for her and put the safety on, doesn't sound like she will be doing any recreational shooting on her own. If she ever did have to reload in an emergency she wouldn't have to rack the slide.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

new guy said:


> Guys, thanks for all your responses. I didn't mean for this to start any arguments. Let me clear some stuff up though. My mom can pull the trigger on her revolver fine, she just said its hard for her to cock the hammer. Now, I have never seen her shoot but I can only go off what she has told me. I do believe she can manipulate the slide on my M&P .22 but I don't think a .22 is a good gun for self defense. While it is better than absolutely nothing, I still wouldn't use it for that purpose. I know for a fact she can't rack the slide on my 380 in a timely fashion, I have let her try it with no magazine in the gun. She can rack it, but in an emergency situation I think she would be too nervous to. That why I appreciate the advice on the revolver, and I will certainly try my best to steer her in that direction. Thanks for everyone's post and opinions, I actually appreciate everyone's opinion.


Keep us posted . Come back and let us know how you made out.
There was no argument, paratrooper is a cool dude with Lot's of good insight n advice.
I'm more on the mentally challenged spectrum,, thanks


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

I surely will update you guys once she makes a decision. I really thought she would have done so by now, but she's set in her ways...lol.


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

How do you guys feel about the Ruger LCR 38 special? There is no hammer, no safety and its easy to load. I know it's double action but I think she might can handle it.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

new guy said:


> How do you guys feel about the Ruger LCR 38 special? There is no hammer, no safety and its easy to load. I know it's double action but I think she might can handle it.[/
> 
> Now you're talking. Have your mother try the trigger. If it works, you've found your gun. After that it's as simple as a stapler.


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

But is the 38 caliber sufficient for self defense?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I agree, we weren't arguing. We were just discussing some things. :mrgreen:

BTW.....I do enjoy a good argument from time to time. I just hope the MODS understand. 

Anyways, like I said before, I hope that things work out well for your mom, no matter how things turn out.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

new guy said:


> But is the 38 caliber sufficient for self defense?


"Back in the day", the .38 revolver was pretty much standard issue for cops. Times have changed, and they don't carry it anymore, but the ammo is still legit and valid.

You can buy all sorts of premium self-defense loads for a .38.

I have three .38's I think. All S&W's and very high-quality revolvers. I also have plenty of premium ammo on hand, as well as your typical .38 stuff.

And yes, there are plenty of times when I carry my S&W 642 in my back pocket under my t-shirt. I have no worry what-so-ever about whether or not it's sufficient.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

new guy said:


> How do you guys feel about the Ruger LCR 38 special? There is no hammer, no safety and its easy to load. I know it's double action but I think she might can handle it.


I've heard good about it. Never handled or shot one though.

My S&W 642 is pretty much the same type of revolver. Nothing wrong with a DA only gun.


----------



## Kansan007 (Mar 18, 2013)

I think the M&P 22 is indeed a good option for her. It will hold 12 rounds and is quite reliable if you load it with CCI. I don't care what anyone says - pump a mag of that into someone and it will stop 99% of them. If a 22 is all she has ever shot then that is what she is going to be comfortable with.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Kansan007 said:


> I think the M&P 22 is indeed a good option for her. It will hold 12 rounds and is quite reliable if you load it with CCI. I don't care what anyone says - pump a mag of that into someone and it will stop 99% of them. If a 22 is all she has ever shot then that is what she is going to be comfortable with.


Granted, I don't have a dog in this fight, and it's not my mother that we're talking about. But, that doesn't mean that I don't care and I don't like seeing someone being given poor advice.

Using any .22LR firearm for a primary self-defense weapon is a very poor choice. Yes, it can and will suffice, but it will take a carefully placed shot and/or many rounds as well.

A .22 can be effective in the hands of an experienced shooter. But that's *NOT* what we're talking about here. We're talking about a 70 yr. old woman who doesn't want to go to the range, or go shopping for a gun that would be more appropriate for her. I don't even think it's been established that she's ever fired the gun that she does have.

From the discussion that's already taken place, it sounds as if a semi-auto would not be an appropriate firearm, due to the fact that she has or would have issues racking a slide, manipulating a safety, or even loading a magazine.

If a .22LR was effective for self-defense, LE would be using it, if for nothing else, it's cost effectiveness and low to no recoil. But we all know better (at least most of us do).

I'm basing my opinion(s) due to time spent in the Army SF and 29 yrs. in LE. I've had years and years of both firearms and associated tactical training, and well over 50 yrs. of having been around firearms in general.

There's a place for the .22 in the firearms industry. And I know there's a whole lot of people that have a .22 and feel it's sufficient for overall self-defense. It's their life and they can live it as they see fit. But, it doesn't make them right by any means.

Walk into any gun store and tell the clerk that you want to buy a .22 for self-defense for yourself and your family. If that clerk has a heart and a conscience, he or she will do the right thing and do everything in their power to talk you into a more capable and appropriate caliber.


----------



## Kansan007 (Mar 18, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> Granted, I don't have a dog in this fight, and it's not my mother that we're talking about. But, that doesn't mean that I don't care and I don't like seeing someone being given poor advice.
> 
> Using any .22LR firearm for a primary self-defense weapon is a very poor choice. Yes, it can and will suffice, but it will take a carefully placed shot and/or many rounds as well.
> 
> ...


I agree the 22 should not be anyone's first choice for a defensive weapon. However, I firmly believe that if you are scared of the gun in your hand you are better off without it. My wife is not much younger than the lady in question, and is fairly frail, but she can easily manage the aluminum slide of the M&P. I maintain that 12 rounds from 10 yards will penetrate the sternum of any human on earth. With that said, it would likely be prudent to determine an approach that did not include a gun at all.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Kansan007 said:


> I agree the 22 should not be anyone's first choice for a defensive weapon. However, I firmly believe that if you are scared of the gun in your hand you are better off without it. My wife is not much younger than the lady in question, and is fairly frail, but she can easily manage the aluminum slide of the M&P. I maintain that 12 rounds from 10 yards will penetrate the sternum of any human on earth. With that said, it would likely be prudent to determine an approach that did not include a gun at all.


A person that doesn't shoot much, or any at all, would be lucky to hit the broadside of a barn. That's if the bad guy doesn't relieve them of it first, and use it against the owner.

A handgun in the hands of a totally inexperienced shooter, with little to no shooting time, is a tragedy waiting to happen.


----------



## Kansan007 (Mar 18, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> A person that doesn't shoot much, or any at all, would be lucky to hit the broadside of a barn. That's if the bad guy doesn't relieve them of it first, and use it against the owner.
> 
> A handgun in the hands of a totally inexperienced shooter, with little to no shooting time, is a tragedy waiting to happen.


I agree 100%. It is shooter that is deadly, not the firearm.


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

Ok guys, I went to my local gun store today to browse for small revolvers for my Mom. What I have found and will try my best to get her to buy, is a Smith and Wesson small frame revolver that does have a hammer but you can either use it in double action without the hammer, or single action with. It is a 5 shot 38+P so I believe it will be sufficient for her. I held the gun, cocked the hammer, tried the double action trigger and I believe she will be ok. Plus it has a ported barrel which should help her handle the recoil. My Mom has shot her .22 but it has not been at a range or anything like that. She takes it out every now and then and pops a few shots into the ground just to make sure it'll fire. I know, not really proper training for a self defense situation. I have signed her up for a safety training course, as well as a CCL course because I know she wants to carry in her purse. I just have to convince her on the revolver over the semi-auto now. Which hopefully won't be too hard. 

I actually liked the Smith revolver so much that now I am considering one for myself for every day carry. I do not have a CCL yet but I carry open on the outside if my belt all the time. 

Now on to the .22 being a good self defense weapon. Absolutely positively not!! I do own a .22 and love to shoot it frequently, but no way in hell would I ever use it for self defense. While it is better than nothing or even a stick, I do not feel the .22 is adequate when it comes to dropping a doped up attacker coming at me. I do use a, probably smaller than most, 380 for self defense. I know this isn't the ideal caliber for that purpose, but at this time it is all I have and I do use Hornady Critical Defense in it when I am not at the range. I feel the 380 with that ammo has sufficient stopping power if I place all 7 rounds close to the same spot. I am by no means a professional shooter, or have years and years of practice, but I have handled my guns enough now to be secure in my abilities.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Glad to hear (and know) you are moving forward with all of this. And good on you for looking at a revolver, especially a S&W.

Just tell your mom that you brought all this up on a gun forum and you got plenty of replies and information. If you can, look at a LadySmith in a J frame. Once she sees how _*nice* _it is (female term), she'll have no reservations.

And, great thing you are checking into some training for her. You are a good son and I applaud you for that. :smt038


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice guys, I do really appreciate all your help. I love my Mom and want her to stick around for a while. 

Unfortunately I haven't been able to look at the LadySmith anywhere, I can't find one. But I do like what I looked at today and will hopefully pick up one for myself and my wife soon. They were a lil pricey for a 5 shot I thought, but they may be worth it in the long run.


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey guys, I never considered a 38 before, so can someone tell me the differences between 38S&W, 38 special and 38+P?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

new guy said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys, I do really appreciate all your help. I love my Mom and want her to stick around for a while.
> 
> Unfortunately I haven't been able to look at the LadySmith anywhere, I can't find one. But I do like what I looked at today and will hopefully pick up one for myself and my wife soon. They were a lil pricey for a 5 shot I thought, but they may be worth it in the long run.


Yes, I know selection / availability is bad right now. But, if you do find a S&W that will fit the bill, and you can afford it, it will hold it's value as the years go by.

As far as I'm concerned, S&W makes the best production revolvers in the world. Totally 1st rate and quality. I have about 15 S&W revolvers, ranging from .22 to .44 Mag.

If you get a chance, go to Guns for Sale - Online Gun Auction - Buy Guns at GunBroker.com and do some searching. Almost all the S&W's I have, were purchased from Gunbroker.

Here's one of my favorites. It can be fired from inside a coat pocket. It fits in the rear pocket of my Levi's perfectly.

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=334206850


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

new guy said:


> Hey guys, I never considered a 38 before, so can someone tell me the differences between 38S&W, 38 special and 38+P?


I'm no .38 expert, but I think the 38 S&W is an older caliber and the .38 special and the .38+P is just a higher pressure round, but both can be shot in the same gun.


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

From what I have read and the guy at the gun store told me this morning, you have to have a gun rated for the +P ammo in order to use it. Evidently the +P ammo has more "bang" for the buck and you need a firearm capable of withstanding it. I know the Smith I am looking at is +P capable so I should be ok.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

new guy said:


> From what I have read and the guy at the gun store told me this morning, you have to have a gun rated for the +P ammo in order to use it. Evidently the +P ammo has more "bang" for the buck and you need a firearm capable of withstanding it. I know the Smith I am looking at is +P capable so I should be ok.


Yes, he is right. Make sure that the revolver you buy is +P rated. I'm quite sure that all S&W's in that particular caliber are +P rated.

The model 65 is a .357, and will be a somewhat heavier frame, but you can still fire .38 thru it.


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

The model I looked at was the 637 and it is +P rated. I really want one for myself now...


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

Well I talked to my Mom today, took her my Bersa 380 unloaded to see if she could possibly be proficient with it. In a word, NO. She can manipulate the slide but in an emergency she would be in trouble. The biggest problem though is loading the magazine. She can't, plain and simple. So a semi-automatic pistol is out of the question. She can work the double action trigger, as well as cock the hammer for single action. But the magazine loading she just can't do. So I have agreed to take her gun shopping. She will be looking for a revolver though which is a good thing. Now, the big thing is barrel size. She is afraid the short barrel guns will have a lot of recoil. So, is a 2" barrel or shorter gonna have as much or more recoil than say a 4" barrel? Keep in mind we are talking solely about the .38 +P. 

Oh and her .22 revolver she has now? I have instructed her to unload it and put it away in her safe. Under no circumstances do I want her to use this thing. I recommended she trade it in and even if they give her $10 for it to gladly accept it. I just don't like the gun. It has been many years since I last saw her gun, but after today I want her to get rid of it. This thing is old, feels bad and unsafe and it has ammo in it that is probably over 30 years old. It's just not good!!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

new guy said:


> Well I talked to my Mom today, took her my Bersa 380 unloaded to see if she could possibly be proficient with it. In a word, NO. She can manipulate the slide but in an emergency she would be in trouble. The biggest problem though is loading the magazine. She can't, plain and simple. So a semi-automatic pistol is out of the question. She can work the double action trigger, as well as cock the hammer for single action. But the magazine loading she just can't do. So I have agreed to take her gun shopping. She will be looking for a revolver though which is a good thing. Now, the big thing is barrel size. She is afraid the short barrel guns will have a lot of recoil. So, is a 2" barrel or shorter gonna have as much or more recoil than say a 4" barrel? Keep in mind we are talking solely about the .38 +P.
> 
> Oh and her .22 revolver she has now? I have instructed her to unload it and put it away in her safe. Under no circumstances do I want her to use this thing. I recommended she trade it in and even if they give her $10 for it to gladly accept it. I just don't like the gun. It has been many years since I last saw her gun, but after today I want her to get rid of it. This thing is old, feels bad and unsafe and it has ammo in it that is probably over 30 years old. It's just not good!!


Truth be told, this is a terrible time to be shopping for a gun......new or used. Availability / selection sucks and what is out there, will more than likely have a premium price attached to it.

But, when it comes to barrel lengths, it's pretty much user choice. I have a rare S&W Model 60 (.38 cal) with a 3" bbl. I also have a couple of 2" (1 7/8" actually) model 60's. My wife has shot one quite a bit, and she doesn't have any issues with recoil or muzzle blast. She's 64 by the way, 5'5" and about 110 lbs. soaking wet.

I would stay under 4" or less though. Anything longer, and it tends to be a little cumbersome. And something to keep in mind, in regards to recoil and muzzle blast. When the adrenaline gets to flowing throughout your body, the last thing on your mind, will be recoil and muzzle blast. I honestly think she won't have any issues at all with a 2" barrel. And, this type of gun and barrel length seems to be very popular, thus a little better chance at finding one. It's also very easy to carry / conceal on your person.

Good luck and keep us updated. :smt023


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

Agreed, about this being a bad time to gun shop. My local gun store has 2 Smith and Wessons and I like either of them for my Mom, but they have both of them marked up about $150 from what their website says. 

Thanks for the advice on barrel size. I'm going to try to sell her on the short barrel gun myself. I believe she will be able to handle it better in the long run.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Don't throw away the 22 option so fast.. If she can handle the 22 well and feels confident.. The Bullet placement factor comes in to play big time here. I have seen many inexperienced ,,who could not hit the target ten feet in front of them once the larger recoil became a factor.. I carried a 22 for years, knowing that I could shoot many rounds with precise placement. Just a thought


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

While I like .22s myself to practice with, that's all I would do with it. I am proficient with my M&P .22 from 5, 7 and 10 yards and certainly could group all 12 shots within 3-5" of a perp. However, I don't "think" that would be enough stopping power for a doped/coked up attacker. I may be wrong. 

I do know my Mom would not be so proficient in an emergency. She is frail and gets nervous real easy. So if I had to guess she might get 2 of 12 shots as a direct hit. I plan to take her to the range just to practice and get acquainted with a gun. If I see she can handle it, I will leave her my .22 until she can buy a gun for herself. But as for her gun she has now, I just want her to get rid of it. I don't feel it would be safe or accurate enough should trouble arise. My worst fear is that an attacker would take it from her and use it on her. I honestly would feel better about her having my PX4 Storm air pistol over her .22. That's how much I don't like her gun.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

new guy said:


> While I like .22s myself to practice with, that's all I would do with it. I am proficient with my M&P .22 from 5, 7 and 10 yards and certainly could group all 12 shots within 3-5" of a perp. However, I don't "think" that would be enough stopping power for a doped/coked up attacker. I may be wrong.
> 
> I do know my Mom would not be so proficient in an emergency. She is frail and gets nervous real easy. So if I had to guess she might get 2 of 12 shots as a direct hit. I plan to take her to the range just to practice and get acquainted with a gun. If I see she can handle it, I will leave her my .22 until she can buy a gun for herself. But as for her gun she has now, I just want her to get rid of it. I don't feel it would be safe or accurate enough should trouble arise. My worst fear is that an attacker would take it from her and use it on her. I honestly would feel better about her having my PX4 Storm air pistol over her .22. That's how much I don't like her gun.


Not her gun if its old and unreliable.. If you have the opportunity or availabllity to have a reliable 22 and another caliber of choice, do a hands on comparison between the two guns...
You will have your answer
Click herehttp://www.handgunforum.net/general-semi-auto/31273-updated-22lr-pistol-poll-2.html
Good luck bro


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=stories%20how%20a%2022%20cal%20saved&source=web&cd=3&sqi=2&ved=0CDoQFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fgunssavelives.net%2Fblog%2Ftrends-in-self-defense-part-2-the-mighty-22lr%2F&ei=3_xTUdnGAoi89QSyzIHgBA&usg=AFQjCNFTfAVV2LsptXzNMAaTWriwsGjqDg&sig2=tRrKNXo_cS90aBeLEdtWhQ&bvm=bv.44342787,d.eWU


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice article pic, that seems about right. While I would run away no matter the caliber of gun you had pointed at me, I prefer a lil bigger. Even I carry a somewhat small caliber (380), but its because I have gotten pretty proficient with it and my Bersa. I do practice a lot though with my M&P .22.


----------



## gunguy (Oct 1, 2014)

I would go revolver for her. 
Wheel guns are just so simple, no levers/buttons to push, no clip to fumble with. Just point and shoot.

My wife loves our S&W Model 36, .38 special.

The 36 only has 5 shots, but this baby is so light and compact.

Put some Pachmayr rubber grips on it. 
Use a lighter grain hollow point. Optional p+ load due to the slightly higher recoil.

Seriously, this might be a perfect choice for her, or anyone looking for a small frame, light-weight, easy to use handgun, IMHO. :smt082
----
*NRA Member*

The Second Amendment is our constitutional Right...embrace it, PROTECT it, and never take it for granted


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

One thing for sure...let her pick the gun out, not you. You might want to give her pointers, but if she is pushed into a gun because that is what the "guys" are saying, she probably will not be that happy. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## gunguy (Oct 1, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> One thing for sure...let her pick the gun out, not you. You might want to give her pointers, but if she is pushed into a gun because that is what the "guys" are saying, she probably will not be that happy. Just my humble opinion.


Agreed. Yes, let her decide for herself by what feels right. Even better let her test fire some different models too if possible.
----
*Member: NRA, GOA*

The Second Amendment is our constitutional Right...embrace it, PROTECT it, and never take it for granted


----------

